# 29g stocking



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok so I'm actually an old user (BlackArchFish) I recently decided to go back to having fishes. My fiance and I got a 29g complete aquarium with stand for $65. We so far have done fishless cycle and then added in: 1 female crowntail betta, 6 black neon tetras, and 1 albino rubbernose pleco. 
Fiance wants really big fish lol, and while I'd love to do discus I plan on staying at 29g for a long time. So I was wondering if working up to this tank would work:
2 angelfish, 2 german rams, 6 black neon tetras, betta, rubber pleco.....and maybe some other schooling fish? We're also considering Corys but I want to wait till later. Thanks for your help!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That would make a lovely 29, especially with tall live plants.
The Betta and the angels might not get along, though.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds really good. I have had terrible luck with rubberlip plecos however. I have 11 species of plecos atm with no troubles. I tryed keeping rubberlips and for some reason they always die a few weeks after I get them. Maybe its something I'm doing wrong. I just figured in water good enough for discus just about pleco should be fine but not them. I don't want to scare you out of the rubberlip but I think a little bristlenose pleco would be a better choice. Small and hearty, and if you don't like the bristles, get a female. They are also available in albino.


----------



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

I apparently got it wrong but the pleco is a bristlenose, it's tiny right now lol. I'm re-thinking the angels because while I really like them I'm hoping for a hassle free community tank... So:

Would Rams and a group of Gouramis go good? I know Gouramis like higher water and the didnt bother my bettas in my old tank... I was thinking either:
2 marble (maybe 1 albino, 1 marble) Angelfish or 3 Opaline or Pearl Gouramis.... 

What other schooling fish would you recommend? My fiance loves Tiger Barbs, would they be ok?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Hassle free is great in theory... Bolivian rams would be a better oprion than German rams, the GBR's prefer higher temps than most other fish. Tiger barbs as community fish in a 29 wouldn't be a wise choice, particularly with angels, rams, and/or gourami's. They're somewhat aggressive fin nippers. You could probably get by with a single angel and a single gourami, but a community tank isn't suitable for a breeding pair of either and doesn't have enough space for more than a single territorial fish of any species.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have to agree with T&B. One large angel or gourami or a mater pair of small fish (rams, apistos, kribs). IMO tiger barbs should have a 55. My current favorite schooling fish are white clouds, but they like cooler water. Rams, esp, like it hot.

Angels or larger gourami are likely to eventually eat your neons. Choose between 1 dwarf gourami or a pair of 'dwarf cichlids'. And go up to 12 neons and call it done.


----------



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone I think we'll go with the 1 angel. And maybe some corycats and some more tetras and call it a tank lol. I've been falling in love with albino and marble angels....but I'm a huge fan of albinism in animals lol. I wanna get albino corys lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When the angel gets big, your neons might start disappearing. Keep an eye on the mouth size.


----------



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

Will do, we got 2 tiny baby angels and the store owner (who is a friend) told us that when they get bigger she'll take one back or we'll workout a deal on a 55 gallon  !! We got a tiny marble and a tiny veil, about nickel sized.


----------

